# Found Pigeon (US)



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

Found a pigeon in my garage in florida. yellow, au2010 centennial band leg.


----------



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

or it might be a dove. its white....are there white pigeons?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Can you post a pic ? "Go Advanced" and then "Attachments" buttons below message screen.

Am not one to translate bands....likely someone else here will be along to do that for you.

Just for now, keep the pigeon secure and someplace safe.....

Thanks for posting.


----------



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

its in the cage. im afraid it will fly and break things if i let it out


----------



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

and its all white except for that one feather on its head


----------



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

the band says centennial but apparently that means is belongs in oklahoma....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this may help.. are there any other letters on the band?
http://pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm


----------



## yvannava (Jul 10, 2010)

it looks like a pigeon to me cant tell what breed like that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yvannava said:


> it looks like a pigeon to me cant tell what breed like that.


if it has an AU band on it is a homing pigeon.. the site I posted tells how to take care of lost birds as well.


----------



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

the left side says au 2010 with centennial under it and some numbers to the right


----------



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

its in a carrier right now. once it comes out ill get a better pic


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cauldronbum said:


> its in a carrier right now. once it comes out ill get a better pic


becareful if you let it out.. it could hurt itself banging around and hitting the walls.. you should keep him secure in the crate and give water and feed if you can.. please read the AU site..


----------



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

the crate is really small but i'll keep an eye on it. it seems to prefer walking to flying. planning on a vet visit tomorrow. its eating and drinking though


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cauldronbum said:


> the crate is really small but i'll keep an eye on it. it seems to prefer walking to flying. planning on a vet visit tomorrow. its eating and drinking though


oh goody!.. eating and drinking is good news.. pigeons that are born and raised in a loft sometimes freakout in a house.. so watch out if he starts feeling better and takes a flyer around the house he could hurt himself..


----------



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

its in a pretty small room and i plan on crating it before i go to bed so that doesnt happen. no one has listed it as missing yet but ill keep looking....


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

cauldronbum said:


> its in a pretty small room and i plan on crating it before i go to bed so that doesnt happen. no one has listed it as missing yet but ill keep looking....


this is the info you need to track down this birds owners 

Club Name : AMERICAN RACING PIGEON UNION 
Club Code : CENTENNIAL 
Club Secretary : 
City : OKLAHOMA CITY 
State : OK 
Phone No. : 405-848-5801


----------



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

so i can just call them and give them the number on the tag and they can find the owner?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2010)

cauldronbum said:


> so i can just call them and give them the number on the tag and they can find the owner?


 they should be able to yes , and hopefully they will , it doesnt always work out thou cuz some dont want their birds back but you should call to find out anyways and then you can go from there .


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Keep us posted, too....


----------



## cauldronbum (Nov 19, 2010)

my mom dropped it off at the widelife shelter. apparently they have to teach it how to be a pigeon before they can let it go


----------

